# Cheapest place in the GTA to buy low iron rimless glass tank.



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

I am looking for 4 foot tank around 75g, anyone know what's the best place to find this at a good price?

Debating diy acrylic tank but the sheet is going to cost.me 365


----------



## gtgwin (May 4, 2014)

AquaInspiration - http://www.aquainspiration.com/npro...&PNAME=AI&PSIZE=CB1205050&PTYPE=Starfire Tank

I would call and check if they have stock first.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

They were the cheapest with the model they get in from china. The problem is they don't have one available. I ended up buying a seapora brand 75g rimless from big als


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats on new tank. Rimless for the win


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

What did you do with your old 75g?


----------

